# Name recommendations



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

So my new Miniature pinscher jumped onto my track and pooped on it.
This happened the day after eating my 3yr olds green crayon. Both of my kids ate a green crayon when they were youger too.(same result) I don't know what it is about the green ones!

I thought I might make light of the situation and try incorporating the incident into my new track name. Any suggestions? The dogs name is crystal.

Crystal Mountain Raceway has already been suggested.


----------



## Crank_It_Up (Oct 8, 2011)

The Crystal Dump 500
Butt Nugget Speedway
Chocolate Explosion Raceway Park


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

I might make a dump just so I can name it the Crytal dump. Thanks!


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Steamin' Green Raceway


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Dead Dog Raceway, Dont get me wrong I have 3 dogs & 3 cats, so I dont have anything against pets, but his actions crossed the line, I can take a lot, but not pooping on my race track

Boosted


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Stool Speedway


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL! 

Pinscher Falls
The Crystal Bowl
Brownsville Raceway
That's Not HO Scale! Raceway

I take care of a Miniature Pinscher all the time. He pulls the same stuff...
hasn't gotten on my track yet...but I'm sure that's just a matter of time.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Crystal Green Run


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Crystal Green Run


That one may just "stick" ..........Yes-pun intended.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dog Pile Speedway

Green Bottom Raceway

Dog Park Race-a-rama


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wait for it 

Wait for it 




The Green Pile Raceway

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

green mile velodrome?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Track of mahem


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Crayola-dega


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

At the very least I see some sponsors in the future! Great Ideas!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I gotta do this.....

The Hershey Highway???


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I think when naming a track, one needs to take into consideration what type racing will be done on said track.....once cleaned of course.

For example, if you're a NASBLOB :freak: fan you could go with the obvious:

Fecal Matter Motorplex
The Green Bowel Raceway
DCRP (Dog Crap Race Park)

While adequate and all would serve your purpose well, I'm thinking you’re more of a SVRA, ILMS, or Formula 1 type road course racer in which case you will most certainly need a name with a little more international flair. 

For example: 

Circuit de’ mierda (Spanish)
Hundescheiße Laufbahn (German)
Pinsher’kak Circuit (Dutch)

I'm just say’n..........

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

The Long Green Streak


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Green Acres?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Green Stool Raceway Park


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

This is a pretty creative bunch :drunk:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Green Acres!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Green Acres! Hah! Win!


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Fecal Green Park


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

*Ppr*

Pooch Poop Raceway 
:wave:
BR


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Pinsch Loaf Hill.... or maybe Pinsch Mountain?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Two Lane Green Top


----------

